# I'm so sorry Squirt



## elegantlyunsophisticated (Jul 13, 2011)

I rescued you when you were a pale, grey, stripy little thing in petco. I brought you home, watched you like a hawk, and crushed your pellets up for you every day. When you finally started showing regrowth in your fins I rewarded you with a spot in the divided planted tank. There, your colors flourished into a deep, dark blue with purple fins. You'd flare and show off every time someone came to see you. This morning though, you didn't. I came up to see you guys and you were nowhere to be found. I strained my eyes to see past the plants and saw a shadow down on the bottom. I opened up the tank, lifted up the rock and saw you down under it. Your head was craned back, your gills were bruised, and there was a white mark across your body. You had gotten stuck and drowned. I'm so, so sorry Squirt. You had blossomed so much and it was cut short. I wish I could have spent more time with you. I feel so awful and I hope you forgive me.


----------



## headerthebettalover (Jan 6, 2012)

im sorry for your loss. thats so sad. my betta did the same thing!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss  It wasn't your fault. You gave him a really nice home in the time he had and attention he probably wouldn't have ever gotten if you didn't take him home.


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks guys, I just feel terrible thinking about how much better he was getting, and how that was cut short by a preventable accident X| still kicking myself for it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Squirt.


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks Dramaqueen, I still feel guilty DX like I failed him somehow


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

No you didn't, you did all you could for him. He is watching you from under the rainbow bridge, and he still loves you and doesn't blame you for anything. I am so sorry.


----------

